# TAG axles What does it mean



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry to show my ignorance but what is a tag axle, I keep reding about them but never what it means  :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

It means an axle that is tagged on to the main one. A twin axle would be two axles.


Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's a non-driven axle, behind a driven one, to spread the load over more wheels.

Gerald


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you both, ignorance is not bliss..........its a nuisance
Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

OOOhh Gerald you explain things so well :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In which case let him explain how it works when Fiat are front-wheel drive ;-)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> OOOhh Gerald you explain things so well :wink: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :: Wikipedia :: knows all :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> In which case let him explain how it works when Fiat are front-wheel drive ;-)


I presume you're referring to six-wheeled motorhomes based on FWD chassis?

Easy - they have two dead axles. :lol:

Gerald


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Nope, it means 6 tyres to ware out! 
Oh, and a tag isn't always behind a drive axel, the Fiat tag is front wheel drive 
Wobby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

wobby said:


> Nope, it means 6 tyres to ware out!


But also 6 tyres to share the load, meaning less wear :wink:



wobby said:


> Oh, and a tag isn't always behind a drive axel, the Fiat tag is front wheel drive


Tag axle is an old term, from the days when all vehicles were rear wheel drive, so the 2nd rear axle was a tag. These days, they're referred to as tag, and everyone understands it to mean two rear axles, which are both dead.

Gerald


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, it means 6 tyres to ware out!
> ...


Thats good as my new MH is on a Tag 
:lol:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> It's a non-driven axle, behind a driven one, to spread the load over more wheels.


In the case of a Fiat It's the none driven one behind the none driven one behind the driven one :lol:

See my avatar for picture
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

FIVE PAGER,NO PROBLEM! Paddywhack


----------

